

Show HN: Connect with HN users that have similar interests - vargas84
https://findhn.firebaseapp.com/

======
elwell
layout is broken for me (chrome/windows)

~~~
vargas84
Can you give me a few more details - I just checked it on Chrome and its
working.

~~~
elwell
if you add "max-width: 275px;" to #sidebar it solves the problem. you probably
won't see the issue unless you have a _wide_ screen

~~~
vargas84
Ah, thank you very much, I'll fix that now. I learned something today :)

